

How Apple can size up the iPhone screen gracefully - parkov
http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/9/2937265/the-4-inch-iphone-5

======
evoxed
Many of those UIs end up being pretty clunky– the home interface for example.
Sure, you get a little more information (good for webpages and maps as shown)
but at what cost? If they were to modify the aspect ratio to expand the screen
while conforming to their retina spec, it would make more sense just to
transition to 16:10(8:5). At the very least, they could do it in a way that
makes it more consistent with desktop applications.

The best thing the 3:2 ratio has going for it is making portrait orientation
feel just a tad friendlier than a reporter's notebook, at least when viewing
horizontal media.

------
nextparadigms
Not very gracefully it seems. From a 3:2 ratio that "survived" even a move to
"retina display", to a 9:5 one? Why would they ever mess with developers like
that?

